# [Solved] massive qmail probleme

## krolik26

hi,

hab qmail mit vpopmail neu installiert.

folgende flags hab ich gesetzt:

```
# emerge -pv mail-mta/qmail  vpopmail

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/qmail-1.03-r16  USE="gencertdaily ssl -logmail -mailwrapper -noauthcram -notlsbeforeauth (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/vpopmail-5.4.16  USE="ipalias -clearpasswd -mysql" 0 kB
```

wie man sieht, hab ich bewusst auf mysql verzichtet, um die abhaengigkeit von anderen programmen zu minimieren.

so, nun zu den configurationen:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sat, 09 Dec 2006 03:00:02 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="apache2 authdaemond automount bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype curl curlwrappers dlloader dri elibc_glibc exif extensions extraengine fortran gd gdbm gif hash iconv imagemagick imap imlib inifile innodb input_devices_keyboard ipalias isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de linguas_en logrotate maildir mcve memlimit mhash mime mng mounts-check mpm-prefork msession multiuser mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre pdf pdflib pdo pear pear-db perl php png posix ppds pppd python qmail readline reflection ruby samba session sharedext sharedmem simplexml soap sockets spamassassin spell spl sqlite sqlite3 ssl symlink tcpd tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU userlocales utf8 valias vchroot vhosts video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga wddx x86 xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

und hier die config's vom qmail:

```
# cat /var/qmail/control/locals

localhost

meine-domain

local.meine-domain

mail.meine-domain

# cat /var/qmail/control/me

mail.meine-domain

# cat /var/qmail/control/rcpthosts

localhost

meine-domain

local.meine-domain

mail.meine-domain

```

 // "meine-domain" ist natürlich meine richtige FQDN

soweit so gut, aaber.

sorgen machen mir folgende log-eintraege:

```
# cat /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current

@40000000457b1f3f26c2eb94 starting delivery 119: msg 1984867 to local krolik26@meine-domain

@40000000457b1f3f26c2fb34 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457b1f3f2805cbd4 delivery 119: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/

@40000000457b1f3f2805db74 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457b216d272f1ecc starting delivery 120: msg 1984229 to local krolik26@meine-domain

@40000000457b216d272f2e6c status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457b216d27c5638c delivery 120: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/

@40000000457b216d27c5732c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457b279b23a7b55c status: exiting

@40000000457b279f13de921c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457b281f3b489ce4 new msg 1984425

@40000000457b281f3b48ac84 info msg 1984425: bytes 4755 from <ret@cell.resellplasma.com> qp 1320 uid 210

@40000000457b2820010511fc starting delivery 1: msg 1984425 to local mein-alias@meine-domain

@40000000457b28200105219c status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457b2820018eb074 delivery 1: failure: Sorry,_no_mailbox_here_by_that_name._(#5.1.1)/

@40000000457b282001e2f2c4 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457b2820022e096c bounce msg 1984425 qp 1324

@40000000457b2820022e190c end msg 1984425

@40000000457b282002355c6c new msg 1985016

@40000000457b282002363344 info msg 1985016: bytes 5307 from <> qp 1324 uid 206

@40000000457b282002ba4f94 starting delivery 2: msg 1985016 to remote ret@cell.resellplasma.com

@40000000457b282002bb072c status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

# cat /var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/current

@40000000457b09462fd3bc7c qmail-smtpd: Attempted relay from 1-100276-gmx.net?krolik26@mx16.regressionlineprediction.com at 213.165.64.100 to mein-alias@meine-domain

@40000000457b094630421e4c tcpserver: end 32476 status 0

@40000000457b094630422dec tcpserver: status: 0/40

@40000000457b27493134755c tcpserver: status: 1/40

@40000000457b2749313484fc tcpserver: pid 815 from 90.1.84.68

@40000000457b2749313488e4 tcpserver: ok 815 0:meine-ip-vom-server:25 :90.1.84.68::4410

@40000000457b274e00d07924 qmail-smtpd: Attempted relay from fxvtzbse@bootheel.net at 90.1.84.68 to mein-account@meine-domain

@40000000457b274e05392e5c tcpserver: end 815 status 256

@40000000457b274e05393a14 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@40000000457b279f10e5f35c tcpserver: status: 0/40
```

problem: es kommt keine email zu mir an!!!

desweiteren hab ich auf meinem gmx-account eine email-weiterleitung 

auf mein server eingerichtet, mein server nimmt aber die mails nicht an  :Sad: 

was mach ich falsch?Last edited by krolik26 on Tue Dec 19, 2006 9:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gabelhonz

ehm als user musst du maildirmake einmalig ausführen damit die entsprechenden verzeichnisse erstellt werden.

vpopmail ohne mysql flag? was soll das bringen?

Außerdem wenn du mit virtuellen usern arbeitest brauchst du kein maildirmake.

guck in der doku nochmal genauer nach  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## misterjack

mal ne ganz dumme Frage, schon Postfächer mit den vpopmail-Programmen eingerichtet?

----------

## krolik26

vielen dank fuer die schnellen antworten,

also die postfaecher hab ich mit qmailadmin erstellt, ausser dem postmaster, den hab ich mit /var/vpopmail/bin/vadddomain erstellt, als ich die domain erstellte...

die maildir-verzeichnisse zu den benutzern sind schon erstellt, und funktionieren wunderbar, mit squirrelmail, vqadmin und qmailadmin.

beim installieren, bin ich strickt nach http://gentoo-wiki.com/QmailRocksOnGentoo vorgegangen. ausser gentoolkit-dev, xinetd, courierpassd und vqadmin hab ich alles nach der doku gemacht...

wegen dem mysql-flag, ich moechte einfach keine abhaengigkeit zu der datenbank haben, da diese auch von der webanwendung genutzt wird.

und sehr stark ausgelastet wird...

ohne mysql-flag werden die aliase als datei "/var/vpopmail/domain/meine-domain/.qmail-alias " eingerichtet. ist mir auch sehr recht.

ich hab es auch gerade ausprobiert, und statt qmailadmin mit /vadduser ein postfach eingerichtet. funktioniert auch nicht.

es kommen keine mail von extern an, und von intern untereinander auch nicht  :Sad: 

hier noch ein ls auf vpopmail-verz.:

```
# ls -alhF /var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/

drwx------ 3 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 26. Nov 02:19 account-1/

drwx------ 3 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 21. Nov 21:07 account-2/

drwx------ 3 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 26. Nov 02:51 account-3/

-rw------- 1 vpopmail vpopmail   34 10. Dez 18:44 .dir-control

drwx------ 3 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 21. Nov 20:48 postmaster/

-rw------- 1 vpopmail vpopmail   22  2. Dez 22:39 .qmail-alias-1

-rw-r--r-- 1 vpopmail vpopmail   23 26. Nov 02:36 .qmail-alias-2

-rw-r--r-- 1 vpopmail vpopmail   23 26. Nov 02:36 .qmail-alias-3

-rw-r--r-- 1 vpopmail vpopmail   23 26. Nov 02:36 .qmail-alias-4

-rw------- 1 vpopmail vpopmail  106  7. Dez 06:58 .qmail-default

drwx------ 2 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K  7. Dez 03:56 .spamassassin/

-rw------- 1 vpopmail vpopmail  642 10. Dez 18:44 vpasswd

-rw------- 1 vpopmail vpopmail 2,8K 10. Dez 18:44 vpasswd.cdb

--w------- 1 vpopmail vpopmail    0 21. Nov 20:48 .vpasswd.lock

# ls -alhF /var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/account-2/.maildir/

drwx------  2 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K  7. Dez 08:14 courierimapkeywords/

-rw-r--r--  1 vpopmail vpopmail  137  7. Dez 07:32 courierimapsubscribed

-rw-r--r--  1 vpopmail vpopmail  20K  7. Dez 07:32 courierimapuiddb

drwx------  2 vpopmail vpopmail  24K  7. Dez 07:32 cur/

drwx------  6 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 24. Nov 22:21 .Drafts/

drwx------  2 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K  6. Dez 14:44 new/

drwx------  6 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 21. Nov 21:09 .Sent/

drwx------  2 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 10. Dez 18:36 tmp/

drwx------  6 vpopmail vpopmail 4,0K 21. Nov 21:12 .Trash/

# cat /var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/.qmail-default

| /usr/bin/spamassassin | /var/vpopmail/bin/vdelivermail '' /var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/postmaster

# cat /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue",QS_SPAMASSASSIN="1"

meine-ip:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue",QS_SPAMASSASSIN="1"

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

# /etc/tcprules.d/cat tcp.qmail-qmtp

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

:allow,QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

meine-ip:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD="",QMAILQUEUE="/var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue"

# /etc/tcprules.d/cat tcp.qmail-qmqp

:deny

meine-ip:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""

127.0.0.1:allow,RELAYCLIENT="",RBLSMTPD=""
```

noch andere ideen?

----------

## misterjack

was sagt /var/log/messages? bezüglich qmail-scanner hatte ich probs mit perl direkt, stell mal sicher, dass berechtigungen wie folgt sind: 

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       9 21. Sep 19:54 /usr/bin/perl -> perl5.8.8 

-rwx--x--x 1 root root 1227080 21. Sep 19:54 /usr/bin/perl5.8.8

-rws--x--x 1 root root 1222504 21. Sep 19:54 /usr/bin/sperl5.8.8

-rws--x--x 1 root root 1227080 23. Sep 21:35 /usr/bin/suidperl
```

und /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue.pl sollte mit #!/usr/bin/suidperl -T beginnen

Und dann teste mal mit einer direkten telnet-verbindung zum server, was die sagt

schau mal http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/qmail-howto.xml noch an

----------

## krolik26

ok. vielen dank erstmal fuer den tip.

musste dem suidperl noch ein s-bit zuweisen, ansonsten hats gestimmt.

wegen dem qmail-scanner, hab ich keine logs in der messages gesehen, liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass ich syslog bissl anders konfiguriert hab.

ich denke aber diese log ist relevant dazu:

```
# cat /var/spool/qmailscan/qmail-queue.log

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:27 CET:28906: ------ Process 28906 finished. Total of 3.525536 secs

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:28 CET:29008: ------ Process 29008 finished. Total of 1.923425 secs

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:28 CET:28990: return-path='root@meine-domain', recips='log@meine-domain'

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:28 CET:28990: from='root@meine-domain', subj='RulesDuJour/meine-domain: SARE html Ruleset (set 1 -- hits occasional ham) RuleSet has been updated', via SMTP from server-ip

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:28 CET:28990: This is a PLAIN text message, skip virus scanners - but not SA

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:28 CET:28990: p_s: finished scan in 0.010505 secs

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:28 CET:28990: ini_sc: finished scan of "/var/spool/qmailscan/tmp/meine-domain116547542671828990"...

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 08:10:28 CET:28990: ------ Process 28990 finished. Total of 2.241918 secs

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 13:57:59 CET:9999: +++ starting debugging for process 9999 (ppid=2253) by uid=0

Thu, 07 Dec 2006 13:58:04 CET:10000: +++ starting debugging for process 10000 (ppid=2253) by uid=0

>telnet server-ip 25

220 mail.meine-domain ESMTP

help

214 qmail home page: http://pobox.com/~djb/qmail.html

ehlo

250-mail.meine-domain

250-STARTTLS

250-PIPELINING

250-8BITMIME

250 SIZE 0

mail from: test@meine-domain

250 ok

rcpt to: account-1@meine-domain

250 ok

data

354 go ahead

test-message

.

250 ok 1165786930 qp 9689

quit

221 mail.meine-domain

Verbindung zu Host verloren.

// in der log steht dann folgendes:

# tail -f /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current

@40000000457c7f3c0a64c634 new msg 1985030

@40000000457c7f3c0a64d1ec info msg 1985030: bytes 422 from <test@meine-domain> qp 9694 uid 0

@40000000457c7f3c0b8fa9d4 starting delivery 90: msg 1985030 to local account-1@meine-domain

@40000000457c7f3c0b8fb974 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457c7f3c0bb1474c delivery 90: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/

@40000000457c7f3c0bb156ec status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457c7fa10b27cbfc starting delivery 91: msg 1985030 to local account-1@meine-domain

@40000000457c7fa10b27db9c status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457c7fa10b4cbd04 delivery 91: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/

@40000000457c7fa10b4cc8bc status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457c80cd0a65471c starting delivery 92: msg 1985030 to local acconut-1@meine-domain

@40000000457c80cd0a66aa94 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457c80cd0a89e234 delivery 92: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/

@40000000457c80cd0a8ae01c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

# tail -f /var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/current

@40000000457c669618eaf994 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@40000000457c7eca34703b84 tcpserver: status: 1/40

@40000000457c7eca3470473c tcpserver: pid 9684 from meine-ip

@40000000457c7eca34704b24 tcpserver: ok 9684 0:server-ip:25 :meine-ip::4912

@40000000457c7f4406ab0224 tcpserver: end 9684 status 0

@40000000457c7f4406ab11c4 tcpserver: status: 0/40
```

die http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/qmail-howto.xml bin ich zwei mal durchgegangen, 

ich glaube ich uebersehe etwas, kann es aber leider nicht finden.

noch ein tip?

----------

## misterjack

da hängt imo noch das problem: @40000000457c80cd0a89e234 delivery 92: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/ 

evtl berechtigungsproblem

----------

## gabelhonz

Ganz wichtig:

```

# chown root:vpopmail /var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw

# chmod 4711 /var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw

```

/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

```

authmodulelist="authvchkpw"

authmodulelistorig="authvchkpw"

```

und in:

/var/qmail/control/conf-smtpd

```

QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw"

```

überprüf das nochmal!

gruß

----------

## krolik26

vielen dank fuer die tips,

@gabelhonz: 

- vchkpw hatte schon die richtigen owner, nur noch kein s-bit

- authdaemonrc ist alles richtig

- conf-smtpd stimmt auch

das mit dem vchkpw s-bit bin ich mir nicht sicher, es stand von anfang an ohne s-bit, und ich konnte mich ohne probleme per IMAP einlogen, d.h. benutzer-authentifizierung funktionierte... naja, ich lass es jetzt erstmal mit s-bit.

hhmm, ich verstehe es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wenns ein rechte-problem ist, dann sehe ich es nicht  :Sad: 

WO soll das sein?

ein noch groesseres mysterium ist fuer mich die tatsache, das ich parallel ein anderen Gentoo-server habe, 

wo auch qmail mit courier und vpopmail laeuft, allerdings mit mysql, 

und dort funktioniert alles wunderbar, und auch OHNE suidperl im perlscanner...!!!

die configs stimmen 1:1 ueberein, und die rechte AUCH! (ausser der mysql-config fuer vpopmail)

ich habe auch schon versucht alle verzeichnisse in der /var/vpopmail/domain/* auf 755 zu setzen, hat leider nichts gebracht,

und auch ein softlink: ln -s /var/vpopmail/domain/meine-domain/account-1/.maildir /var/vpopmail/domain/meine-domain/account-1/Maildir

war auch umsonst. 

der perlscanner arbeitet wunderbar, zumindest schreiben die logs keine fehler. 

d.h. hab jetzt wieder zurueck auf normalen perl geaendert, ohne suidperl.

das problem liegt glaub ich woanders. anscheind "sieht" mein qmail die account-verz. nicht.

nach langer recherche im internet, folgendes gefunden:

 *Dave Sill wrote:*   

> It means jsut what it says: qmail-local tried to change to the
> 
> directory to which it was configured to deliver, but couldn't. There
> 
> are a couple ways that can happen:
> ...

 

quelle: http://www.webservertalk.com/archive66-2005-7-1114595.html

die maildir's existstieren bei mir definitiv, da liegen auch einige mails schon, 

die ich per IMAP vom alten account kopierte...

squirrelmail kann sich ohne probleme per IMAP einloggen, 

und qmailadmin und vqadmin haben auch keine probleme die account's UND die aliase zu den accounts zu erkennen.

es kann aber natuerlich sein, dass qmail im falschem verzeichniss nachschaut,

aber meine: defaultdelivery sagt was anderes, bzw. ich erkenne dort keine fehler.

```
# cat /var/qmail/control/defaultdelivery

# Uncomment the next line for .forward support

#|dot-forward .forward

./.maildir/
```

ich hab jetzt schon mein ganzes WE fuer das problem geopfert, und meine mittagspause auf der arbeit, langsam gehts mir auf die nerven  :Sad: 

hat jemand noch eine idee?

hab mir ueberlegt, falls jemand lust & zeit hat, 

kann ich gerne auch eine root-shell zu meinem server anbieten (ueber VNC), 

um das problem mit eigenen augen anzuschauen.

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

also das Problem ist ja das qmail versucht die Mail irgendwo hin abzuliefern, aber dieses Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden ist, oder qmail dort nicht ablegen darf.

Daher würde ich als erstes mal schauen, wo denn steht welcher User welches Verzeichnis hat.

Da du vpopmail ohne mysql Flag kompiliert hast würde mich mal interessieren wo er dann die Daten ablegt.

gruß

----------

## krolik26

die user stehen hier: 

/var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/vpasswd 

bzw. als kompilierte form:

/var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/vpasswd.cdb

in der vpasswd steht dann mysql-aehnlicher eintrag, in folgender form:

account-1:passwor-in-verschluesselter-form:1:0:name-vorname:/var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/account-1:NOQUOTA

...

die rechte zu dieser datei stehen in meinen vorigen beitraegen...

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> also das Problem ist ja das qmail versucht die Mail irgendwo hin abzuliefern, aber dieses Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden ist, oder qmail dort nicht ablegen darf.

  bin deiner meinung, 

die frage ist nur, in wie weit koennte man qmail "debugen" 

bzw. untersuchen was er wann macht, und wieso es zu diesem fehler kommt.

die logs geben leider nicht viel auskunft, gibts da nicht nen DEBUG modus, oder nen verbose-mode oder aehnliches?

was mich auch bissl irritiert ist die vpasswd.lock, als ob ein prozess die datei lockt, 

die frage ist nur, obs tatsaechlich so ist, und wenn ja, dann welcher prozess, qmail?

jeder vorschlag & ideen sind willkommen.

spiele schon mit dem "emerge -C qmail & co." gedanken, und dann nochmal neu versuchen.

das wird aber dann wahrscheinlich zum selben ergebnis fuehren.

nachtrag:

habe gerade versucht nochmal mit squirrelmail eine mail an einen anderen account zu verschicken. hier die log-eintraege:

```
tail -f /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current

==> /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current <==

@40000000457d718922567d3c new msg 1984423

@40000000457d718922568cdc info msg 1984423: bytes 1008 from <account-1@meine-domain> qp 24707 uid 210

@40000000457d718924c40684 starting delivery 2: msg 1984423 to local account-2@meine-domain

@40000000457d718924c41624 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457d718924e88e14 delivery 2: failure: Sorry,_no_mailbox_here_by_that_name._(#5.1.1)/

@40000000457d718924e8a19c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457d7189253b8074 bounce msg 1984423 qp 24713

@40000000457d7189253b8c2c end msg 1984423

@40000000457d718925426614 new msg 1985057

@40000000457d718925433cec info msg 1985057: bytes 1555 from <> qp 24713 uid 206

@40000000457d7189286ccb04 starting delivery 3: msg 1985057 to local account-1@meine-domain

@40000000457d7189286d9624 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@40000000457d718928916dec delivery 3: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/

@40000000457d718928917d8c status: local 0/10 remote 0/20
```

mir scheint so, als ob qmail versucht hat zuerst die mail zuzustellen, dann kamm der fehler dass der account-2 nicht da ist (#5.1.1), 

also versuchte er dann die mail zurueck an den absender zuschicken, dass dann auch nicht mehr funktioniert (#4.2.1).

oder nicht?

----------

## gabelhonz

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> was sagt /var/log/messages? bezüglich qmail-scanner hatte ich probs mit perl direkt, stell mal sicher, dass berechtigungen wie folgt sind: 
> 
> ```
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       9 21. Sep 19:54 /usr/bin/perl -> perl5.8.8 
> 
> ...

 

Wegen diesem suid Perl, dazu gibt es ein cwrapper der heißt: /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue (ohne .pl)

Man sollte diesen verwenden da man sonst auf sowas stoßen kann: http://www.perl.com/doc/FAQs/FAQ/oldfaq-html/Q5.13.html

@krolik26 Installier einfach alles nochmal neu nach dieser Anleitung:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/qmail-howto.xml und installiere qmail, courier usw. alles schön einzeln und les dir die Infos vom ebuild durch, denn es hat sich so manches geändert.

Die Dokus sind nicht mehr ganz auf dem neuen Stand. 

gruß

----------

## krolik26

jep, vielen dank fuer den tip an der stelle, 

hab mich immer schon gefragt was die kompilierte qmail-scanner... datei macht. 

ich nehme an der cwraper liest die perl-datei aus, wegen den config's...

der cwraper steht schon von anfang an bei mir in der /etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp

gibts noch was, wo man fehler machen kann?

----------

## gabelhonz

Du kannst überall Fehler einbauen,

aber bezüglich deines Problems, würde ich als erstes mal mit qmail Mails ohne virtuelle User verschicken und empfangen.

Und wenn dann das soweit funktioniert, vpopmail installieren.

gruß 

gabelhonz

----------

## krolik26

ok. ueberredet  :Smile: 

ich werd jetzt erstmal alles rausschmeissen, und den qmail neuinstallieren, danach testen. 

und wie du empfohlen hast, den vpopmail nachinstallieren.

schade nur, dass dieses problem nicht so einfach zu loesen ist. 

naja, man kan ja nicht alles haben. 

noch ne kurze frage, bezueglich qmail.

als ich qmail installierte stand da was von wegen, bitte bei "neuinstallation netqmail installieren" oder so aehnlich auf english.

hab nachgeschaut, und netqmail scheint da ne aktuellere version zu sein, bzw. da sind schon einige patch's drinne...

wie siehts damit aus, waere es besser den netqmail zu installieren anstatt qmail?

und hat es grosse konfig-aenderungen als der qmail? bzw. muss ich mich da nochmal durch manual durchlesen um was einzustellen, 

oder ist netqmail dasselbe wie qmail nur mit einigen patch's?

danke fuer eure hilfe!

----------

## misterjack

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wegen diesem suid Perl, dazu gibt es ein cwrapper der heißt: /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue (ohne .pl)
> 
> 

 

stimmt, hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich da so abfreake bei der Perl-Installation  :Wink: 

----------

## gabelhonz

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *gabelhonz wrote:*   
> 
> Wegen diesem suid Perl, dazu gibt es ein cwrapper der heißt: /var/qmail/bin/qmail-scanner-queue (ohne .pl)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich hab das auch erst geblickt, als ich perl mit suid compiliert habe und beim senden von mails dann Kernel Security Issues Warnungen auftraten.

Dabei steht nach dem emergen von qmail-scanner ganz deutlich das man den c wrapper verwenden kann und das suid bit von dem perl script entfernen kann.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   :Cool: 

gruß

----------

## krolik26

sooo, ich hab jetzt mail-mta/qmail & co. rausgeschmiessen!

dafuer hab ich mir jetzt netqmail installiert.

ABER! immernoch dasselbe problem!

zum testen hab ich mir einmal mit maildirmake auf einem meiner benutzerkonto 

in /home/benutzer/ ein .maildir erstellt. und siehe da, die mails wandern dahin!!!

das heisst, dass qmail die accounts von /var/vpopmail/domains/meine-domain/vpasswd 

wo sich mit passwort und verzeichniss befinden NICHT liest!

anscheind liest courier-imap diese datei, aber nicht qmail. 

denn mit squirrelmail kann ich mich ohne probleme einlogen! 

d.h. irgendwo muss er ja die passwoerter lesen, 

und diese stehen nur in der vpasswd! 

aber qmail nimmt die verzeichnisse nicht aus der datei raus.

was mach ich jetzt?

es kann doch nicht sein, dass qmail & co. NUR mit mysql funktioniert?!?!

kann mir bitte jemand seien dateien zeigen, folgende dateien 

wuerd ich mir gern auf einem funktionierendem qmail ansehen:

/var/qmail/control/locals

/var/qmail/control/me

/var/qmail/control/rcpthosts

/var/qmail/control/defaultdomain

den ich weiss jetzt nicht welche domains in welche dateien kommen, 

wozu z.b. wozu die "locals" und die "me" datei da ist

bin fuer jeden vorschlag offen. 

danke

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi,

bei einer qmail installation werden diese automatisch gefüllt!

Sag mir mal was gibt folgendes bei dir aus:

```
hostname
```

und

```
hostname -f
```

??

in folgenden Dateien muss dein FQDN stehen:

me

locals

und hier deine server domain:

plusdomain

defaultdomain

in rcpthosts

stehen alle domains für die der Server Mails akzeptiert.

Und dann müsste da noch eine virtualdomains sein, die über vadddomain usw. auch automatisch gefüllt wird.

Zu deinem eigentlichen Prob:

Damit Qmail die Passwörter usw. über vpopmail ausliest musst du in conf-smtpd:

```
QMAIL_SMTP_CHECKPASSWORD="/var/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw"
```

setzen.

p.s post noch mal deine /etc/hosts

und ne genaue debug ausgabe. 

gruß

----------

## krolik26

ok, vielen dank fuer die schnelle antwort.

in die dateien hab ich jetzt alles eingetragen. danke fuer die erklaerung.

meine hosts hat folgende eintraege:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1     localhost

server-ip  meine-domain meine-andere-domain mail.meine-domain
```

reverse-dns zeigt auf: meine-domain

die ausgabe von hostname und hostname -f ist identisch, und zeigt: meine-domain

die conf-smtp hat den eintrag mit vchkpwd

und die vchkpwd selbst hat owner: root und group-owner vpopmail 

und hat dazu ein s-bit fuer den user.

```
-rws--x--x 1 root vpopmail  76K 12. Dez 17:00 vchkpw
```

wieso klappt es dann nicht? was kann man da noch falsch machen?

villeicht die vpasswd in qmail verzeichniss verschieben?

debug-ausgabe? vom was?

noch ideen?

ps: mein angebot fuer die root-shell steht noch  :Smile: 

danke

----------

## gabelhonz

 *krolik26 wrote:*   

> ok, vielen dank fuer die schnelle antwort.
> 
> die ausgabe von hostname und hostname -f ist identisch, und zeigt: meine-domain
> 
> ps: mein angebot fuer die root-shell steht noch 
> ...

 

Das ist auf jeden Fall falsch!

hostname darf nur den hostname ausgeben!

und hostname -f muss den FQDN ausgeben!

die /etc/hosts falsch!!

die muss so aussehen! (beispiel)

172.16.9.2  hostname  hostname.domainname weiterer-hostname weiterer-hostname.domainname usw...

wichtig sind die ersten beiden einträge!

Änder das, aber das wird sich "warscheinlich" nicht auf dein problem auswirken!

Außer du hast den Mailserver an deine bestimme IP gebunden und nicht an localhost.

Wegen debug mein ich den output von:

/var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd/current

und /var/log/messages

vielleicht steht da ja was drinne.

Wegen deinem Problem. Du kannst z.B von einem externen Provider keine mails an dich schicken?

Kriegst du denn ein Bounce zurück? Oder wie machst du das?

Du kannst mir gerne per PM mal deine Daten schicken, das ich mal schau...

gruß

----------

## krolik26

juhuu! das erste erfolgserlebnis seit wochen!  :Smile: 

vielen dank!

jetzt kann ich endlich zwischen den accounts mails verschicken.

und vielen dank mit dem hostname-tip, wusste garnicht dass es so wichtig ist, 

d.h. hatte ich zu diesem schritt bei der installation nicht so viel beachtung geschenkt.

hab mich an das gentoo-howto: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/FQDN_einstellen gehalten

jetzt funktioniert auch das hostname, hostname -f, dnsdomainname und dnsdomainname -f

leider aber krieg ich noch keine mails an die aliase zugesandt!

wenn ich vom account-1@meine-domain an alias@meine-domain verschicke, 

wobei sich das alias auf account-2@meine-domain bezieht. dann kommt folgendes dabei raus:

```
==> /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current <==

@40000000458109233a026914 starting delivery 13: msg 1981731 to remote account-2@meine-domain_

@40000000458109233a0278b4 status: local 1/10 remote 2/20

@40000000458109233a027c9c delivery 12: success: did_0+1+0/qp_5807/

@40000000458109233a028084 status: local 0/10 remote 2/20

@40000000458109233a028084 end msg 1981665

@40000000458109240b01a65c delivery 13: failure: Sorry,_I_couldn't_find_any_host_named_meine-domain?._(#5.1.2)/

@40000000458109240b01b9e4 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@40000000458109240bd2e4c4 bounce msg 1981731 qp 5811

@40000000458109240bd2ec94 end msg 1981731

@40000000458109240bd5d6ac new msg 1981938

@40000000458109240bd5de7c info msg 1981938: bytes 1691 from <> qp 5811 uid 206

@40000000458109240d6ae214 starting delivery 14: msg 1981938 to local meine-domain-account-1@meine-domain

@40000000458109240d6af1b4 status: local 1/10 remote 1/20

@400000004581092513724774 delivery 14: success: did_0+0+1/

@400000004581092513725714 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20

@400000004581092513725afc end msg 1981938
```

und nach dem absender der mail mit squirrelmail vom account-1, kam die mail zurueck vom MAILER-DAEMON.

```
Hi. This is the qmail-send program at hostname.meine-domain.

I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.

This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<account-2@meine-domain

>:

Sorry, I couldn't find any host named meine-domain?. (#5.1.2)

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Return-Path: <account-1@meine-domain>

Received: (qmail 5807 invoked by uid 89); 14 Dec 2006 08:19:37 -0000

Delivered-To: meine-domain-alias@meine-domain

Received: (qmail 5802 invoked by uid 210); 14 Dec 2006 08:19:37 -0000

Received: from server-ip by amon (envelope-from <account-1@meine-domain>, uid 201)

with qmail-scanner-1.25st 

 (clamdscan: 0.88.7/2328. perlscan: 1.25st.  

 Clear:RC:1(server-ip):. 

 Processed in 0.022639 secs); 14 Dec 2006 08:19:37 -0000

Received: from meine-domain (HELO mail.meine-domain) (server-ip)

  by meine-domain with SMTP; 14 Dec 2006 08:19:37 -0000

Received: from xxx.dip0.t-ipconnect.de ([xx.xx.xx.xx])

        (SquirrelMail authenticated user account-1@meine-domain)

        by mail.meine-domain with HTTP;

        Thu, 14 Dec 2006 09:19:37 +0100 (CET)

Message-ID: <4234.xx.xx.xx.xx.1166084377.squirrel@mail.meine-domain>

Date: Thu, 14 Dec 2006 09:19:37 +0100 (CET)

Subject: test

From: account-1@meine-domain

To: alias@meine-domain

User-Agent: SquirrelMail/1.4.9 [CVS]

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain;charset=iso-8859-1

Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

X-Priority: 3 (Normal)

Importance: Normal

test-nachricht
```

das ist doch bestimmt eine kleinigkeit? oder?

vielen dank euch allen!

----------

## gabelhonz

Sorry, I couldn't find any host named meine-domain?. (#5.1.2) 

Da haste doch dein Fehler.

 . was .de .com?

gruß

----------

## krolik26

ehhm, wie ich in meinen ersten posts beschrieben hab, 

beziehe ich mich bei "meine-domain" auf meine richtige domain. 

das natuerlich auch einen top-level-domain enthaelt. 

somit kann ich mir den fehler leider nicht erklaeren.

kann mir nur vorstellen dass in irgend-einer datei meine-domain nicht drin steht.

und wenn wir schon ueber dns & co. schreiben, 

was muss in meinem reverse-dns stehen? 

mein hostname.meine-domain oder nur meine-domain?

das ist ein standalone rechner mit mail,ftp,web,usw... servicen...

im moment steht reverse-dns auf "meine-domain" also ohne hostname davor.

----------

## gabelhonz

 *krolik26 wrote:*   

> ehhm, wie ich in meinen ersten posts beschrieben hab, 
> 
> beziehe ich mich bei "meine-domain" auf meine richtige domain. 
> 
> das natuerlich auch einen top-level-domain enthaelt. 
> ...

 

Ha genau das ist ja der Fehler nicht meine-domain sondern meine-domain.de oder meine-domain.com.

Warscheinlich hast du auch irgenwo in den qmail configs nicht meine-domain.de sondern meine-domain drinn.

Im Reverse DNS sollte logischer weise ein hostname auftauchen der natürlich dann auch deine richtige IP auflöst und nicht irgendeine komischer Name!!

Ich kannn also nicht einfach wenn mein rechner 1.1.1.2 und die domain www.mydomain.de hat reverse auf www.gehtjagarnet.de setzen, wenn gehtjagarnet nicht auf deine IP zeigt.

Im Reverse DNS muss eine Domain mit endung .de .com oder so stehen die auf dein Server zeigt. Ob es jetzt ne sub domain oder sonst was ist ist ja egal.

Du kannst ja einfach als reverse dns eintragen.

meinserver.hab.ich.selber.gemacht.meine-domain.de

Verstehste?

Viellleicht solltest du dich mit Sachen Hostname FQDN Reverse DNS usw. etwas mehr beschäftigen und ein paar Dokus lesen!

gruß

----------

## krolik26

danke fuer deine antwort,

ist nicht boese gemeint, aber ich frage mich, 

in wie weit du meine beitraege ließt?  :Smile: 

in sachen FQDN kenn ich mich genug aus. 

um zusagen dass eine top-level domain, 

genau die endung am ende bedeutet. 

daher:

.de / .com = top-level-domain / TLD

quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Top-Level-Domain

 *krolik26 wrote:*   

> beziehe ich mich bei "meine-domain" auf meine richtige domain.
> 
> das natuerlich auch einen top-level-domain enthaelt. 

  und in meinen ersten und letzten post hab ich es nochmal erklaert, 

dass alle aufgefuehrten log und config-ausschnitte anonymisiert sind, 

d.h. meine richtige domain hab ich in "meine-domain" umbennant!

sorry, dass ich keine endung dabei verwendet habe, 

haette ich wahrscheinlich aus verstaendniss gruenden machen sollen.

wiegesagt, wenn ich "meine-domain" schreibe, 

dann meine ich meine richtige domain mit endung....

und die frage mit reverse-dns hattest du auch nicht verstanden, 

meine frage war, ob man bei reverse-dns einfach nur die domain schreibt, 

oder domain MIT hostname als subdomain? 

aber ich moechte hiermit nicht auf ein anderes thema umschweifen, das wird sonst zum OT.

das problem mit "Sorry, I couldn't find any host named..." besteht leider immernoch.

daher die frage, wieso klappts nicht bei alias'en?

edit: ich hab jetzt die domains mehrmals neuerstellt.

mit verschiedenen einstellungen, sprich in der locals mehrere domain eingetragen, oder diese leer gelassen.

mit vqadmin hab ich die domain-aliase eingetragen, und mit qmailadmin hab ich die postfaecher erstellt.

wenn in der locals nichts drin steht, aber in der rcpthost alle aliase, und in der me: hostname.meine-domain

und in den restlichen einfach nur die domain. dann kommt es zum besagten fehler: "Sorry,_I_couldn't_find_any_host_named..."

wenn ich vom account nach alias-mail sende.

wenn ich alle alias-domains in die locals eintrage, und dann versuche vom account nach alias-mail zusenden, kommt

```
==> /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current <==

@4000000045815ea41b9c0034 new msg 1984273

@4000000045815ea41b9c0804 info msg 1984273: bytes 1011 from <account-1@meine-domain.de> qp 9257 uid 210

@4000000045815ea41ce41c4c starting delivery 1: msg 1984273 to local alias@meine-domain.de

@4000000045815ea41ce42804 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@4000000045815ea41d03ba0c delivery 1: failure: Sorry,_no_mailbox_here_by_that_name._(#5.1.1)/

@4000000045815ea41d03cd94 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20

@4000000045815ea41d68d8c4 bounce msg 1984273 qp 9263

@4000000045815ea41d68e864 end msg 1984273

@4000000045815ea41d6b845c new msg 1984281

@4000000045815ea41d6b8844 info msg 1984281: bytes 1553 from <> qp 9263 uid 206

@4000000045815ea41f4c7574 starting delivery 2: msg 1984281 to local account-1@meine-domain.de

@4000000045815ea41f4c8514 status: local 1/10 remote 0/20

@4000000045815ea41f69cd2c delivery 2: deferral: Unable_to_chdir_to_maildir._(#4.2.1)/

@4000000045815ea41f69dccc status: local 0/10 remote 0/20
```

danke

gruss krolik26

----------

## gabelhonz

 *krolik26 wrote:*   

> danke fuer deine antwort,
> 
> in sachen FQDN kenn ich mich genug aus. 
> 
> um zusagen dass eine top-level domain, 
> ...

 

Stimmt hast du ja in dein Beiträgen davor bewiesen  :Wink: 

 *krolik26 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und die frage mit reverse-dns hattest du auch nicht verstanden, 
> 
> meine frage war, ob man bei reverse-dns einfach nur die domain schreibt, 
> ...

 

Domain = Domain (Top Level)

Hostname.Domainname = FQDN

egalwas.domainname = Subdomain (Second Level)

egal.was.domainname = Subdomain (Third Level)

gruß

----------

## krolik26

VIELEN VIELEN DANK!!!

ein grossen DANK @gabelhonz!

und natürlich an die Gentoo-Community, fuer eure hilfe, und das tolle OS!

gestern abend, mit einer screen-multisession konnte mir der gabelhonz  sehr weiterhelfen!

dabei hat er mir erstmal, alles was mit qmail zu tun hat deinstalliert.

und neu aufgesetzt. er installierte mir den normalen mail-mta/qmail, 

und erklaerte sehr ausführlich wie ich weiter verfahren soll.

das problem hatte gabelhonz gleich richtig erkannt. 

ich musste als lokalen fqdn beim qmail, eine andere domain verwenden als die, 

die ich als virtuelle-domain verwende! das war einer der grossen fehler!

villeicht kann gabelhonz auch paar worte ueber mein problem verlieren, 

und aus seiner sicht mein problem näher beschreiben, 

falls ich das hier nicht richtig erklaert hab.

nochmals vielen dank!

----------

## gabelhonz

Hi krolik,

ja so in etwa,

irgendwie war alles etwas verwirrend, natürlich das Problem mit dem FQDN und dann war halt vpopmail mit ein paar falschen USE Flags compiliert, die da eigentlich nix zu suchen hatten. Deswegen das ganze neu installieren.

Die etc/hosts war auch ganz schön durcheinander  :Wink: 

Hab einfach alles gefixt, was jetzt genau den Fehler ausgelöst hat weis ich selber nich. Aber warscheinlich ist halt einfach alles zusammengelaufen.

An dieser Stelle möcht ich mich auf jeden Fall nochmal bei krolik für das entgegengesetzte Vertrauen bedanken.

Solche Leute braucht die Community   :Exclamation: 

p.s.: netqmail ist das gleich wie qmail enthält eben Fixes die in qmail nie gefixt worden sind.

ciao und viel Spaß weiterhin  :Wink: 

----------

## krolik26

 :Shocked:   ooh maaan.

ich hab gerade eben ZUFAELLIG die loesung fuer mein problem entdeckt.

es lag an der "DOS"-Konvertierung der alias-dateien. ich hab ganz vergessen zu-erwaehnen, 

dass ich die meisten aliase aus meinem alten server habe, 

doch zwischengelagert und editiert hab ich auf meinem windows-rechner. 

dabei wurden die dateien: von UNIX in DOS konvertiert.

ich habe mit "app-text/dos2unix" die datein ".qmail-mein-alias" zurueck konvertiert.

und jetzt FUNKTIONIERT ES WIEDER!

DANKE DANKE euch allen trotzdem, 

ich hab mehr ueber qmail & DNS in den letzten tagen gelernt, 

als in meiner ganzen FiAe-Ausbildung!  :Smile: 

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!

----------

